# DIGITAL INSTRUMENT CLUSTER NO VALUES....



## genrus1 (Oct 29, 2008)

HELLO GUYS AND GALS, I HAVE A 87 Z WITH A DIGITAL DASH AND DIGITAL A/C CONTROL PANEL THAT LIGHTS UP BUT NO VALUES ARE DISPLAYED.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

There is a section in the FSM that details how to troubleshoot the digital dash. Check the fuses first, then download the FSM from carfishe.com.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

First check the rear hatch wiper and see if it works. The fuse for that also controls the digital dash power suppy box which is under the dash by your right knee. The solder connections in it crack and interrupt power to the digital dash functions. Read this link.

XenonZ31 Digital Dash Repairs


----------

